# Rfa Tidespring Falklands War



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

ANYONE SERVE ON HER,I WAS FIRST TRIP DECK BOY,NEARLY GAVE UP THE MERCH AFTER THAT(NO SHORE LEAVE FOR MONTHS)JOINED mv MAZATEC (FYFFES) AFTER THAT,IN AND OUT OF PORT,WOMEN,DRINK........FELT LIKE A SIX MONTH HOLIDAY.....CHRIST IM STARTING TO FEEL OLD LOL


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wasn't on the Tidespring but I think we rassed you once or twice. I was on the Brambleleaf during the Falklands ... ended up doing 9 months on that trip. Moved to container boats when I got back (Pint) [=P] (Smoke) (Thumb)


----------



## Shaun_Donnelly (Mar 23, 2007)

I served on her, in the crew bar when I came down to Gosport to meet you upon your return from the Falklands. What a proud day that was!

Stbd 10


----------



## fahrwud (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a home waters run on Tidespring in 77 as a watchkeeping fireman. Yup, hit a few bars .............but, man, I never saw so many burned out old guys on a crew before or since, lol.
Does anyone remember the "Major"? Story was that he had a military commission at one time, but was now an ordinary seaman. Had a hell of an upper-class accent. Like he said to one of our lady visitors in the crew bar....."You beautiful creachaa......would you dance with meh?"
Dave W


----------

